# critique pony jumping



## justholdon (Apr 9, 2007)

This is my pony 6 year old 12h pony Diva. She was badly abused (they actually shot her and she still has the bullets in her) before i got her but I've had her in training for 10 months now. We qualified for USPC Nationionals in Games and have been to a bunch of Hunter shows--won the flat class against a bunch of horses and got Reserve Champion overall

this jump is about 2'3" but i've jumped her 2'9"









what do you think?
i know im too big for her but ponies have to get trained somehow


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww poor Diva, some people are so cruel. Makes me so angry. :evil: :evil: 

But well done you for getting her!  

She looks a super little mare. :wink:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Shes about the same size as Myke!

Myke jumps too, but I have not tried that high yet. Sorry, I dont know all that much about jumping so I cant help you there, I just thought I would share mykes story. 

Before we bought Myke he was used as a Roping pony, No body actually roped off his back but I guess that the people were short a cow and started to rope him, they would even bring him all the way down to his back and tie his legs together. to this day he does not like men and wont trust them. He doesnt get along with the barn owner at all. 

Myke and your pony would get along really well. Lots in common!


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey you look great! Your not too heavy by the looks but getting too tall perhaps but you are right! They learn better from experience and often I find its not until someone is just about too big that there pony starts to go really well! 


I think you are amazing  , I have met horses that have been shot at and they much less trust you let alone let you ride again!
Well done!!


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

heya, it looks like you've done alot of work on her to get her confidence back, but tbh the size that your are on her doesn't bother me becasue tbh you've helped her through and so shes gonna do her best for you, she looks a little gem btw  
Anneka
xx
p.s... 
well done for bringing her back up to such a great standard


----------



## xx-rambo-xx (Apr 13, 2007)

Gorgeous pony. =D
I think you two look great together, nice position, lovely generous release and good flat back.
Very nice.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

She is really beautiful! I really love the way she lifts her self when she jumps! Amazing  And so are you, nice position in the jump! You and your little pony will do it just fine!


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

awww she is a little cracker of a pony..so cute!!and thats a good little jump she has got on her...well done for bringing her sooo far thats incredable.thats one heck of a pony to trust humans after what she went through.you both must have a lot of trust in each other!!!!
xxmicaxx


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

Edited by Kristy:

Please refer to the following.

4- Please do not use excessive Net-Speak.
Please spell out your words. For example: Say "Your" instead of "ur", and say "to" instead of "2" etc. Keep in mind, that not all members of this forum speak English as a first language, it is already hard enough for them to translate our slang terms but the net-speak makes it a lot harder for them, since there is no way to translate it. Furthermore, do not type in all caps, or in alternating caps, or use excessive exclamation points or question marks. (Example. DONT TYPE LIKE THIS oR LiKe ThIs!!!!!111!!!!!????///) 

7- Respect your fellow members.
Please respect all members and their beliefs. Sometimes people think it is ok to criticize someone based on their training methods or riding style. This boils down to "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all". If someone posts about jumping 3 feet for the first time, and you don't like jumping, then ignore the post. On the other hand, if someone posts a thread saying that their training method is the best, you -do- have the right to respectfully disagree with them in a kind, non attacking way. 

Please treat your fellow members with kindness. If you fail to do so, you will be banned, *no exceptions.*


----------



## JoannaG (May 11, 2007)

She as a great jump and your position is good aswell.
You are not to big for her, people will say you are, but she can hold your weight, if it was to much for her she would have a hollow back, and head in he air.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

wat was wrong wif dat .... got 2 go


----------



## ox-tuff_rider-xo (May 21, 2007)

looks greatbut your stirrups may be a little short, I cant tell cuz your jumping though. As long as your comfortable!


----------

